# Fight everyone wants to see.



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Its not as good as my others i don;t have the program.. but this is deff the fight..


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Machida v Joe Rogan

Rampage v UFC

Overeem v Brock

Fedor v Brock


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

name goes here said:


> Machida v Joe Rogan
> 
> Rampage v UFC
> 
> ...


Hahaha Machida vs Rogan haha


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Pretty slick. Good sh*t.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Really good idea, man. I gotta ask though, is GSP's forehead a bit cut off at the front, or is that just his head shape? Great sig, and I love how you desaturated it so the colours would not clash.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

dang silva is a lot bigger than gsp... i mean i knew he was bigger, but he has a pretty good size advantage.


----------

